# Help with Display Cabinets



## digdug (Dec 6, 2004)

I am in the process of finishing basement and want to display my 900+ bottles. I want to build cabinets with plexiglass front to protect bottles. Anyone have ideas or plans on best way to do this?
 Thanks for any help!


----------



## Flaschenjager (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi digdug-
 I wouldn't use plexiglass, because over (a little) time, it will dull and scratches easily. Then you'd have to open the doors to view your finds. I use all glass on the ones I built and I'm making more. The cheapest way and I didn't do this, is to visit a salvage yard, thrift store, etc. first. Hopefully, you can locate large amounts of glass panels or enough to suit you and build from there. I routered grooves in 3/4" furniture grade plywood sections, top and bottom. This allows the glass to become sliding doors, without paying a fortune on the door hardware. Another thing to consider, is some sort of recessed lighting or some way to back light. I also went and paid for real glass (thicker with bull nosed or rounded) shelves. This also helps light pass through and you can view the bottoms of your bottles. I painted the backs and sides pure and bright white to show off the bottles coloring.
 -Just a couple of some tips. Let us know how they turn out and a photo or two if you can. Good luck.


----------



## idigjars (Dec 25, 2004)

I think you should go to your local glass shop and talk with the owner.  Glass would be best over time.  []


----------



## Ryan (Jan 17, 2005)

One benefit of doors, whether glass or plexiglass, is it prevents you from having to dust so much. I've known of a couple people that have broken fairly valuable pieces while dusting...

 -Ryan


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jan 17, 2005)

I agree with Meech ! Plexiglass scratchs much to easy , but if you still are wanting to use plexiglass you might consider Lexan ( I use Lexan in my race car windows to reduce car weight ) . It is much stronger and more durable than your standard plexiglass . But , as like everything else ..... it comes with a hefty price tag. 
 Glass is the way to go I believe ...... you can always do as Meech suggests and hit the salvage yards for glass panels. I was lucky , an inherited about forty 12" x 28 " molded edge double glass panels from my Grandfather . They make great shelves and I used single glass for the sliding doors. Here's a pic of the case.


----------



## drjhostetters (Feb 5, 2005)

Hey Brian...

 Nice collection of bitters!   BUT...what's this about race cars???  I am an old stock car racer myself...in fact I just brought home my newest car this last weekend and my wife threatened to kill me until I told her a friend was going to scrap it ( it needs some TLC but it's a pretty little '76 Buick 2dr post sans engine..((he blew it up last race...))) and he gave it to me just for towing it away...let's talk! 

 Keep on racin'...

 The Doc...[X(]


----------



## drjhostetters (Feb 5, 2005)

P.S.   What is that blue tinted clear one in the lower right hand corner?  Do you have an individual pic of it?  Nice looking bottle.


 The Doc...[X(]


----------



## drjhostetters (Feb 5, 2005)

P.P.S.   I guess you got three sleepers in there too...those clear ones are kinda camouflaged by the backgound... how about some single pics of those too?   I like the clears and light green tints..They show the "bubbles" and imperfections so much better I think...


 The Doc...[X(]


----------



## BRIAN S. (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi DrJ !
  I don't know what bottle you are talking about in particular. But , the 3 Aqua's are a reverse embossed ( P 90 ) PHILADELPHIA HOP BITTERS and a ( U 18 ) UTICA HOP BITTERS .... Both Aussie Semi cabins. The third one is an Extremely rare American Semi cabin. It is a ( C1 ) C & C BITTERS // P.R. DELANY & Co. It is a similuar size and shape of the William Allen's Congress Bitters. 
  I no longer have these 3 in my collection as I sold and traded them. But , I believe I have some pics on disc somewhere . I will post them when I can find them. 
   Brian


----------



## BRIAN S. (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi again DrJ !
 Yes , I Drag race ! I don't have any current pics of my Car.....It is currently getting a fresh coat of paint. Over last Winter I put in a fresh motor and added some fiberglass body parts.
 Here's a pic of it in 1994 at the Bracket World Finals in Steele , Alabama. It's not a very good pic.....I took a pic of the pic I have on my wall. Brian
 P.S.  Yes Wives sometimes just don't understand us Mens need for speed !  LOL


----------



## grdigger35 (Feb 5, 2005)

Brian, What are the 2 clear bottles in the center of the bottom shelf?


----------



## diggs (Feb 5, 2005)

Maybe get thin panels of wood or hard plastic to put on it,to make it look like windows. would make it stronger.In case someone tripped and fell into it,wouldnt hurt your bottles,might hurt the person.A little reinforcement never hurts.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi diggs !
  It's an old pic , and I can't really make it out. But I know the one on the left is the reverse embossed PHILADELPHIA HOP and the one on the right is either a Frisco Hop Bitters, a Utica Hop Bitters , or a Grave's Tonic Bitters . They are both Aquamarine and the color washes a little in my pic and makes them only look like they are clear in color.  Brian


----------



## drjhostetters (Feb 8, 2005)

Hey Brian...

 Excuse my ignorance here..but your dragger seems to have the grill of a Maveric, the rear end of a Duster...and the overall look of a Chevelle..???

 Help me out here...of course I'm a "roundy-round" driver...you know... Go Fast...Turn Left.  That's why my wife says I'm so dizzy and my boss who also drag races his 57 Apache says that circle track racers sleep in trees!

 Keep on straight lining...

 The Doc...[X(]


----------



## BRIAN S. (Feb 8, 2005)

Dr.J     A Chevelle ???  LOL
 Sorry for the confusion ! It's a 1970 Ford Torino Cobra. 
 It's powered by a 1970 351 Cleveland on a diet of Alcohol poured thru a Jack Roush modified Ford Motorsports Aluminum intake with a Holley HP 950 CFM alcohol carb on top. It has an Air shifted , trans brake equipped , reverse manual valve bodied C4 automatic tranny with a 5.13 rear end gear. So on and so on !!!! I won't hold it against you .......... that you are a roundy round guy ! LOL   joking !!!!
  Have a good one !  And keep that need for speed... It will keep you young !!! Brian


----------



## drjhostetters (Feb 9, 2005)

[8D] And me an old Ford racer myself...is my face red?[]

 Sounds like you had (past tense...racing is the sport of Kings you know) a lot of $ at one time to put together that pony...I'll have to stick to my shoe string stock cars...

 Keep on draggin'...I'll keep on roundy roundin'...


 The Doc...[X(]


----------



## kastoo (Feb 9, 2005)

Cool..you don't see those Torinos often.  Do you drive it on the street?


----------



## kastoo (Feb 9, 2005)

Also, I wouldn't mind having that in Ranchero form!


----------



## medbottle (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi digdug.  Be careful in choosing your lighting.  Try to get lights that come close to natural sunlight.  I bought some for my display that were supposed to be close, but the colors don't seem quite right.  By the way, is your name a reference to bottle digging, the old arcade game of Digdug, or both?[]


----------



## digdug (Feb 9, 2005)

Well digdug refers to digging for bottles, my ALL TIME favorite video arcade game of the same name, plus my first name is Doug. Combine it all together and you've got digdug!!
  Thanks for the lighting tip too!  Still trying to finish up the basement for display.


----------



## medbottle (Feb 9, 2005)

Diiig, Dug, diiiig!  (Reminds me of Forrest Gump....Run, Forrest, run!  [])


----------



## digdug (Feb 10, 2005)

Well yesterday it was 'Run Forrest Run' time. Went to old farm house to dig in the rain and woke up a homeless man living in barn. He wasn't happy to have visitors. He came after me.  I left my 5 gallon bucket and ran like Forrest would to the truck. I was only there 2 minutes. Didn't even get a chance to pick up anything!


----------



## medbottle (Feb 10, 2005)

Wow...he must've known you'd be after his stash of bitters bottles and historical flasks.  I would've chased you out too.  []  Seriously, I'm glad all he got was your bucket.  Hopefully, he'll move on and you can check things out in the future.


----------

